
Show HN: Aredis 1.0.6 – an efficient and user-friendly async redis client - jason0916
https://github.com/NoneGG/aredis
======
jason0916
In release 1.0.6, some commands introduced after redis-3.2.0 like bitfield,
unlink are supported now. If you guys have other advice and idea, please tell
me. The project is open for pr and issue

